# Contador de vueltas y corte automatico



## rusofe (Mar 30, 2006)

Tengo que automatizar una maquina bobinadora y necesitaria un circuito de un cuenta vuelta con corte automatico y un variador de velocidad para motores ac.
no hace mucho consegui uno que inclusive contaba y descontaba dependiendo el sentido en que se hacia girar el sensor optico.Pero la verdad es que me estravio y no logro encontrarlo.
Este era un circuito sercillo y no deseo realizar acoples de varios circuito ya que no tengo mucho espacio.
gracias.
martin Scheiner


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 30, 2006)

rusofe dijo:
			
		

> Tengo que automatizar una maquina bobinadora y necesitaria un circuito de un cuenta vuelta con corte automatico y un variador de velocidad para motores ac.
> no hace mucho consegui uno que inclusive contaba y descontaba dependiendo el sentido en que se hacia girar el sensor optico.Pero la verdad es que me estravio y no logro encontrarlo.
> Este era un circuito sercillo y no deseo realizar acoples de varios circuito ya que no tengo mucho espacio.
> gracias.
> martin Scheiner



Hay varias opciones, con sensores ópticos sería una opción o tan sencillo como que en cada vuelta hicre algún contacto, pero dice que no tiene espacio para acolpes.


Pero si no dispone de espacio, entonces donde piensa ponerlo????


Saludos


----------



## rusofe (Mar 31, 2006)

la verdad es que necesito que ocupe el menor espacio posible, de ultima tendra que agrandar la carcaza. mi mayor problemas es que con mis conocimientos no es suficiente como para diseñar mi propio circuito, digamos que soy junior en esto. logro reparar circuitos pero todabia no tengo la capacidad o conocimientos para esto. mi fuerte es el rubro electromecanico, electricidad y  refrigeracion industrial.
entiendo y conosco sobre sensores optico pero desearia construir el contador.
tengo un contador realizado con un 555 pero no anda para nada bien y no logro hacer que corte y no se hacer como.
me podrias ayudar a realizarlo.
gracias, te agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 2, 2006)

rusofe dijo:
			
		

> la verdad es que necesito que ocupe el menor espacio posible, de ultima tendra que agrandar la carcaza. mi mayor problemas es que con mis conocimientos no es suficiente como para diseñar mi propio circuito, digamos que soy junior en esto. logro reparar circuitos pero todabia no tengo la capacidad o conocimientos para esto. mi fuerte es el rubro electromecanico, electricidad y  refrigeracion industrial.
> entiendo y conosco sobre sensores optico pero desearia construir el contador.
> tengo un contador realizado con un 555 pero no anda para nada bien y no logro hacer que corte y no se hacer como.
> me podrias ayudar a realizarlo.
> gracias, te agradezco la ayuda.



Claro que le ayudo nomás digame bein como va a ser.

A mi se me ocurren varias posibilidades, si el espacio es pequeño, puede hacer una perforación o algún orificio que este girando con el motor, a travéz de este podemos pasar un haz de luz, lasér, infrarojo, o luz normal y del otro lado puede ser captada por una LDr o fotodiodo dependiendo del emisor.

Eso es todo lo que iría dentro, afuera ya iría lo que es un comparador para saber cada que llega luz al receptor, esto servirá como reloj de algún contador, el cuál dependerá de cuántas vueltas quiere usted que de el motor.

Que le parece si me da más datos y tratamos de hacerlo????

Saludos


----------



## rusofe (Abr 2, 2006)

bien todo eso esta muy claro,solo que no tengo los circuito no los encuentro y el que tengo no sirve es imposible lee. necesitaria algun circuito, es un contador digital de 4 o 6 digitol acendente o desendente.
mañana escaneo el circuito que tengo y te lo envio.


----------



## kilito (Jun 12, 2008)

Amigo EinSoldiatGott, tambien he tenido en mente ese proyecto y tambien tengo ideas pero la duda que tengo y me desanima a realizar este proyecto, es si la velocidad de rebobinado podra interpretarlo el contador. El rebobinador que mande a fabricar de manera artesanal da casi 20 vueltas por segundo y pienso ponerlo como sensor tx un laser y rx un fototransistor. Bueno todavia no lo armo pero no se si la velocidad pueda detectarlo el contador. No sé si puedas despejar mi duda, o quizá tu ya lo armaste; da resultado?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola, 20 Hz, es una velocidad relativamente baja, yo casi podría segurarle que si funcionará.

Sin embaro, un láser y un fotoransistor, no creo que sea muy conveniente el láser es muy preciso y direccionable pero el fototransistor tene un mejor rendimiento usando luz infraroja.

Saludos


----------



## imega (May 31, 2009)

hola tengo la misma necesidad de automatizar una bobinadora....agradezco si me pueden colaborar con planos e informaciónrmcion para este montaje...gracias....


----------



## el ruloo (Sep 29, 2010)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Claro que le ayudo nomás digame bein como va a ser.
> 
> A mi se me ocurren varias posibilidades, si el espacio es pequeño, puede hacer una perforación o algún orificio que este girando con el motor, a travéz de este podemos pasar un haz de luz, lasér, infrarojo, o luz normal y del otro lado puede ser captada por una LDr o fotodiodo dependiendo del emisor.
> 
> ...



holaa amigo.. queria saber si pudiste diseñar el circuito del contador?? podrias subirlo para poder hacerlo?? desde ya gracias!!!


----------



## Mckeiton (Sep 30, 2010)

Ya puestos , estoy haciendo unas inductancias, para bobinarlas con hilo de diametro awg #43 , se podria instalar algun tipo de sensor que impida que el hilo se rompa por exceso de tension del mismo al hacer el bobinado?  
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2010)

el ruloo dijo:


> holaa amigo.. queria saber si pudiste diseñar el circuito del contador?? podrias subirlo para poder hacerlo?? desde ya gracias!!!


Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/dos-modelos-contadores-seteables-seudo-aporte-27518/



Mckeiton dijo:


> Ya puestos , estoy haciendo unas inductancias, para bobinarlas con hilo de diametro awg #43 , se podria instalar algun tipo de sensor que impida que el hilo se rompa por exceso de tension del mismo al hacer el bobinado?
> Gracias


Podrias incluír en el circuito del alambre una polea sostenida mediante un resorte, al estirarse el resorte por excesiva tensión, la polea acciona algún switch que detenga o baje las RPM del motor de la bobinadora.


----------



## Juan1221 (Sep 30, 2010)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Claro que le ayudo nomás digame bein como va a ser.
> 
> A mi se me ocurren varias posibilidades, si el espacio es pequeño, puede hacer una perforación o algún orificio que este girando con el motor, a travéz de este podemos pasar un haz de luz, lasér, infrarojo, o luz normal y del otro lado puede ser captada por una LDr o fotodiodo dependiendo del emisor.
> 
> ...



Lo de la perforacion es una muy buena idea porque puedes establecer un punto 0 de hay con un transistor y led ultravioleta a un contador, un comparador en el cual metes la referencia del numero de vueltas deseado. 
Para el corte del cable puedes poner un alimentador de cable e instalar una pequeña coradora en el final es sencillo solo controlas una presion, basandote en un principio de palanca, o algo similar.
otra opcion es convertir un cirto numero de pasos de un motor paso a paso, y esta relacion meterla a un pic y con esto tienes tu relacion de paso, con numero de vueltas, e incluso meter la referencia de diferentes diametros, este motor seria el alimentador, para enbobinar.


----------



## Mckeiton (Oct 10, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira por aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/dos-modelos-contadores-seteables-seudo-aporte-27518/
> 
> 
> Podrias incluír en el circuito del alambre una polea sostenida mediante un resorte, al estirarse el resorte por excesiva tensión, la polea acciona algún switch que detenga o baje las RPM del motor de la bobinadora.



gracias fogonazo, seria una buena solucion , pero es que el hilo es tan endeble... podria haber alguna solucion optoelectronica por la rotacion del eje? 
gracias


----------



## Neybero (Mar 1, 2011)

Fogonazo, me interesa mucho tu diagrama. Tengo el inconveniente de que algunos pines no logran verse con facilidad. Hay algun diagrama donde los pueda ver con claridad?
Te cuento que si amplio el tamaño de la imagen todo se ve borroso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2011)

Neybero dijo:


> Fogonazo, me interesa mucho tu diagrama. Tengo el inconveniente de que algunos pines no logran verse con facilidad. Hay algun diagrama donde los pueda ver con claridad?
> Te cuento que si amplio el tamaño de la imagen todo se ve borroso.



También tienes los archivos de simulación (Multisim 11)

Ver el archivo adjunto 25831
Ver el archivo adjunto 25832


----------



## rusofe (Abr 12, 2011)

rusofe dijo:


> Tengo que automatizar una maquina bobinadora y necesitaria un circuito de un cuenta vuelta con corte automatico y un variador de velocidad para motores ac.
> no hace mucho consegui uno que inclusive contaba y descontaba dependiendo el sentido en que se hacia girar el sensor optico.Pero la verdad es que me estravio y no logro encontrarlo.
> Este era un circuito sercillo y no deseo realizar acoples de varios circuito ya que no tengo mucho espacio.
> gracias.


----------



## Neybero (Abr 12, 2011)

Si loghras encontrarlo me lo haces llegar, por favor. Tambien estoy interesado en armar uno.
En la web hay un regulador de iluminacion que supuestamente regula la velocidad en motores de AC, si no lo encuentras me dejas saber para buscarlo y enviartelo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2011)

Hay tantas formas de hacer eso, como coponentes e imaginación, desde un contador presetable como se ha dicho ya, o utilzar llaves binarias y un contador ascendente descendente y cuando coincidan los valores para la máquina y emites un sonido para avisar, en base a circuitos mostrados , es probable realizarlo de manera simple y sencilla


----------



## Neybero (Abr 24, 2011)

Se entiende que quien pide ayuda con un diagrama es porque no saber realizarlo, en mi caso mis conocimientos de electronica son limitados. Si pido el diagrama quizas no es que me digan lo que debo usar, sino alguien que lo tenga y me facilite tenerlo.


----------



## rascueso (Abr 24, 2011)

rusofe por si te sirve te dejo 

http://www.micropic.es/index.php?op...s-para-bobinadora&catid=3:proyectos&Itemid=62

 saludoss


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

Si tus concocimientos son limitados que te garantiza que tendras exito en el armado? si lo armas y no funicona como vas a hacer para ver que cosa no anda si no tenes ningún tipo de conocimiento? un contador de este tipo es sencillo para quien conoce todo el principio de funcionamiento y es un guego de niños implementarlo pero es peor que chino básico si no se tiene ni idea.
No te seria más práctico comprar uno ya echo? listo para utilizar?
Otra opción es buscar en la web alli hay bastante, ya que si no hay muchas respuestas es porque nadie lo tiene....


----------

